# Chess - the Musical



## Kitty Kitty (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure if anyone will be able to help but I'll give it a shot.  

I'm a m/u artist in Australia and have been asked to do the makeup for a production of "Chess - the Musical".  I haven't seen this production and don't really know what it's about (am about to go research the content) and have been trying to find some pics of the makeup styles for it.  Has anyone had any theatre experience with musicals?  Any help you could give would be appreciated.

May thanks,

Kitty.


----------



## Calhoune (Aug 17, 2007)

"The story involves a romantic triangle between two players in a world chess championship, and a woman who manages one and falls in love with the other" -wiki

The makeup should be very very easy, since this isn't a flashy or extravagant musical at all. All of the characters are dressed low key.
There have been many different versions of chess, and different choices for the costume design, but all in all, it has never been any thing crazy just formal suits and dresses. Some productions have been more modern, and some have had a 50's theme. The Brodway version was slightly more extravagant.

Some version have some really crazy costumes, and there have been some version of chess put up where there isn't a single costume change, so it's hard to say...
I have no idea what type of chess that you've been asked to work for, but I think you'd have no problem.

http://www.eltham-college.org.uk/Get...cal/chess1_jpg


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Aug 19, 2007)

Great - thanks for your help.  I'm having a trial run with the players of the characters in a couple of weeks so I'll have a good idea by then.

Thanks again.

Kitty.


----------



## jodipo (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi kitty, my names Jodi. I have also been asked to do the makeup for a Chess production in Ireland and am having difficulty finding any images of make-up. It seems pretty basic apart from the Bangkok scene. Have you had any luck since your request. Love to hear from you. My email is [email protected]. thanks.


----------

